# IHSr host IROC at White Marsh, MD slot car show 10/22



## tlbrace (Oct 6, 2016)

Interstate Home Slot Racers (IHSR) will be setting up a large layout at the White Marsh, MD, slot car show on October 22. The track will be rare three lane, true 1/24 scale (4" lane centers, 2" added shoulders) Scalextric.

There will be 'house' Scalex cars for slot car show attendees to do laps with. Attendees (up to 12) can sign up all morning for an IROC race, which will begin at 11:30 AM. The cars will be brand new (well, new at the start of the race) 1/32 Carrera GT cars as those run in one of IHSR's classes. These cars will run the stock magnets that must be removed for actual IHSR events.

The top three finishers will be able to claim one of the cars, each. But there is a catch: to claim a car, qualifiers must come to the next IHSR event, two weeks later at RaceWear in Glen Burnie, MD. Non-qualifying IROC racers who attend the event at RaceWear will be allowed to claim a car, in order of finish, should any of the qualifiers fail to show up.

There is no entry fee for the IROC race, beyond the cost at the door to get into the show.

NOTE: IHSR racers who were active in any club events last season will be permitted to race only if the 12 slots are not filled out by non-members by 11:15 AM.

For more info contact me at [email protected].


----------

